# How do you know if you been blacklisted?



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

He all I used to get total wine request all the time. I am kind of wondering if I was blacklisted but really don't want to contact customer support. They were my bread and butter. Would a email be sent if someone was?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> He all I used to get total wine request all the time. I am kind of wondering if I was blacklisted but really don't want to contact customer support. They were my bread and butter. Would a email be sent if someone was?


Dont tell him.

He is not supposed to know.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> He all I used to get total wine request all the time. I am kind of wondering if I was blacklisted but really don't want to contact customer support. They were my bread and butter. Would a email be sent if someone was?


Who do you deliver for? Why would you be blacklisted?

Contact support and tell them you haven't received any orders lately from Total Wine and you'd like to know if there's an issue.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

DD I was told by another dasher....yeah I know....That Total wine is able to remove drivers. The one location is a ball buster. I use to have to sign in everytime as a visitor....I guess the manager likes to blacklist people that she doesn't like. I guess the slips have the total tip on there and she didn't like dashers looking for the names. I was asked to by one of the other employees....and she caught me.....


Nats121 said:


> Who do you deliver for? Why would you be blacklisted?
> 
> Contact support and tell them you haven't received any orders lately from Total Wine and you'd like to know if there's an issue.


The typical response. Not sure what the links ere even sent.....they call me jerry....that not my name. They said its on my account.....I live no where near new yory state.....lol....its a typical blanket response...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> The typical response. Not sure what the links ere even sent.....they call me jerry....that not my name. They said its on my account....


Fl*oor* Cr*ash*, as do F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*, outsources its Driver "Support" over seas. The people who work in these call centres have a command of the English Language equivalent to that of a fourth grader. The Supervisor has a command of the English Language equivalent to that of a high school freshman.

What happens is that the employee opens your e-Mail. The computer "reads" it; highlights what the program considers "key words"; suggests several responses. The employee chooses from the suggestions. The program then "composes" a "response" then sends it to you. As a result, often you will get disconnected responses, responses with poor grammar and awkward structure , totally off-topic or any combination of the above.

Keep at them, keep sending queires. YOu can try putting PLEASE ESCALATE in CAPSLOCK in the subject line. At times, that helps.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Keep at them, keep sending queires. YOu can try putting PLEASE ESCALATE in CAPSLOCK in the subject line. At times, that helps.


You forgot about the profanity-laced tirades.


----------

